Ask HN: What are some unsolved problems in AI? - hsikka
======
tobylane
There are solved problems in AI? The area is so new and we have such
descriptive ideas of what could be done that it feels like nothing could be
solved for decades.

~~~
hsikka
Quick question, how do you discover older posts with low visibility like this
one? Where did you see it?

~~~
tobylane
Page two of Ask HN.

